# Apple TV V2.0.2 et podcasts.



## Gnk (24 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,


Comment synchronisé les podcasts présents dans mon iTunes sur l'Apple TV ?

J'ai bien choisi synchronisation personnalisée et mis "les 10 plus récents non lus" dans l'onglet podcast mais rien ne se synchronise réellement, la preuve étant que la rubrique sur l'Appple TV ne mentionne pas les podcasts qui devraient s'y trouver.

Avez vous une idée, où le problème est connu ?


Merci.
Gnk


----------



## Gnk (7 Mai 2008)

Je me permet juste de relancer le post car après avoir réinitialiser l'Apple TV cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.

Merci.
Gnk


----------

